# AP not accepting its service controller.



## nomis89 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

I have a HP MSM765 AP controller with several AP:s hooked up. However, several of them won't function properly. They have all been given IP:s so it's possible to connect to them manually. The controller says the status for the AP is "Waiting for acceptance", which according to the diagnostic information means that "The AP has been authorized by the service controller. However, the AP has not yet selected the controller to function as its service controller.". But after that nothing happens. The AP:s are HP MSM422 and are not connected to the same subnet.


----------



## calibra1996 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have just had the same problem with a MSM710 controller located on 10.0.0.x subnet and 1 MSM310 AP on 10.25.2.x and 2 MSM310 on 10.0.8.x. I foudn that even on the same subnet the MSM310 would behave strangely after a factory reset.

1. make sure you have definded DHCP option 43 on your DHCP server, other options exists such as DNS but I used DHCP " [url]http://cdn.procurve.com/training/Manuals/r531/MSM7xx-MCG-May09-5992-5929.pdf[/URL]" and look at appendix E on page E-2 onwards.
2. Original config as per manual says to point DHCP option 43 at the LAN port, if using the same subnet for lan and internet port on the MSM710 point DHCP option 43 at your internet port. The controller for me was accepting on the LAN port and talking out of the internet port and the device on other subnets where not getting and communication back 
3. Log in to your MSM controller and enable device discovery on the internet port. 
service controller > managmenet > device discovery (controller ap discovery) and tick the INTERNET PORT and save.

For 1 of the 3 AP's MSM310's i had to get a paper click and reset for 10 secs to factory default and then the device started its discovery, establish tunnel and upload software.

Consider making your Internet port a static IP or using dhcp reservation. if you make the Internet port a static your LAN port will need to be on another subnet. 

I was not able to get the MSM710 management page to display through the Internet port even after droppping the MSM710 Internet firewall.


----------



## calibra1996 (Oct 26, 2010)

To get the MSM710 to working with just the INTERNEt port and to be able to view the management home page 

1. Disable the firewall on the MSM 710 
service controller > security > firewall and tick none and save
2. Allow access to management through internet port
service controller > management > management tool > tick active interfaces "internet port" and save
3. Note down your INTERNET port IP
change the LAN port back to default 192.168.1.1 and save
4. access the internet port http:// address and login and it should work

consider a static ip for the Internet port and change your DHCP option 43 to point to the static Ip

remove the LAN cable

this worked for me and all AP's report in from all subnets


----------

